# I like original B-6's



## 1817cent (Feb 22, 2017)

I have in my collection a few original B-6's and believe all are in 7 - 8 condition and I wanted to share them with the group.  The first bike on the left is according to its serial number a 1946 (brown/cream).  The second one is probably a 1947 (maroon/cream).  The 3rd one is a 1948 (green/cream).  The 4th one is a 1950 (light red/cream) and the last one is a 1949 (2 tone blue).

I believe all of these bicycles to be probably original paint and parts with the exception of the 1946 which has a Bob U. refinished saddle on it.  I also ride all of these bikes and actually have ridden another Schwinn I own in the Seattle to Portland trek a few years back.  That particular bike is a 1949 D type (Hornet) in Black/cream and is also in original condition.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice would love to see more pics of all especially the
*1949 (2 tone blue).


----------



## stoney (Feb 22, 2017)

Beautiful bikes. Ditto on the B6's. When I first got into the bicycles about 1986 everything had to have a lot of chrome on it for me. As the years went by the less chrome the better. I'm with Mark, would love to see more pics of the two tone blue. Keep finding them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd like to see some nice, clear pics of that '49 two tone blue. My favorite Schwinn color combo. I'm assuming it has red pins? V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 22, 2017)

They are nice bikes. Iconic design and no doubtedly schwinn. Heres my '41 original paint. B6s are much better than the Phantoms in my useless opinion.





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 22, 2017)

I prefer the b6s over the phantoms as well. Especially a well equipped B6 with a front drum brake and a Morrow rear hub.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the seat on the Phantom better so I'm going to build me a '49 with dual drums, chrome forks, lit rack, and early Phantom style seat which were all options for '49. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 22, 2017)

I like mine kinda crusty.named RR46,short for Radiant Rust.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 22, 2017)

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE TOO!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 23, 2017)

Brown and cream gets my vote. Sweet bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2017)

The Schwinn B6 is definitely one of, if not my favorite bike of all time.
A beautiful design that was very well built.
The only thing that can top a B6 is a B7. Lol!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd enjoy having any of them


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 426360 The Schwinn B6 is definitely one of, if not my favorite bike of all time.
> A beautiful design that was very well built.
> The only thing that can top a B6 is a B7. Lol!View attachment 426357View attachment 426359 View attachment 426358



THIS '41 WORLD DELUXE AUTOCYCLE TOPS THEM ALL!
KUDOS!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 24, 2017)

The 2 tone Blue B-6 from above.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I still can't make out the pinstripes. Red? Gold? White? Also how is it badged? V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 24, 2017)

Shawn, The pinstripes are red (but faded).  (My picture is not the best but I am nursing a broken leg and it is the best I have until I can get around better).  The badge is a dark blue Schwinn oval.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

1817cent said:


> Shawn, The pinstripes are red (but faded).  (My picture is not the best but I am nursing a broken leg and it is the best I have until I can get around better).  The badge is a dark blue Schwinn oval.



Thanks. I figured they were red but wanted to make sure before I start doing mine. V/r Shawn


----------

